# Long-Distance move from NH to TX. Ideas to keep the hedgie comfy?



## chloethehedgie (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey all!

My boyfriend and I are planning a long-distance move at the end of june from NH to Austin, TX. Of course Chloe is coming with us! We've had her on ~4.5 hour car rides before (at the longest) but this will be 30 hours of driving with 1 or 2 overnight stops.

So, people who have traveled long distance before, any suggestions to keep her comfortable? We were planning on buying pee pee pads for her carrying case and changing those at every rest stop (we usually use towels, but we'd go through those pretty quick the way she poops when traveling...) so any other ideas?


----------



## hkortokrax (Feb 1, 2016)

I'd think getting some of those hand warmers that you stick in gloves to keep her warm in her carrier for the ride. I've never had Ollie out and about for more than a couple hours, for fear of him hibernating. Maybe get a make shift house set up w/ a CHE for overnight stays (not sure of your current housing situation).


----------

